# random tick/pop noise from motor



## MTDyardmachines (Jan 31, 2011)

hi guys, I'm new here. i've been having a problem with my machine. i've been hearing a random popping or ticking noise through the exhaust after it's been running for a while. 
it's a 4 cycle single stage thrower. i use regular 'mobil' gas and change oil every year. it's about 3 years old. 
also, i've never been able to use the full choke on the machine. when i do, it starts to sputter and can't handle any load without dying. 

what do you think the problem is?
any help is appreciated. thank you. 
dan


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You are not suppose to use full choke for anything except starting. That is unless you got that backwards and mean open choke fully. If you can't run without the choke you probably have a dirty carb. Either that or the new high efficient EPA engine is running so lean it just isn't getting enough gas to begin with.

I have read about a lot of Tecumseh's having valve problems and need the valves adjusted. If you are just hearing occasional noises it is probably just the normal Tecumseh LH noises.


----------



## MTDyardmachines (Jan 31, 2011)

yeah, i did have it backwards. i meant choke off. i can only get the switch a quarter of the way from full choke, depending how cold it is. once or twice i run it in the summer just to keep it running well, and i can open the choke a lot more but still not all the way. 
and this thing has done this since it was new, so i guess it is an epa thing.
thanks for the response, so you think it's not really an issue? what do you mean by LH noises?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

LH = L head / flat head / old engine design.

OHV = over head valve / new engine design.

The old LH Tecumseh engines were known for sputtering a bit.

Does sound like you have a dirty carb though or possibly an air leak or bad gasket somewhere.

Just noticed you said 4 cycle single stage. Have not messed with any of those before.


----------



## MTDyardmachines (Jan 31, 2011)

oh forgot to mention, it is an OHV. it's possibly the spark plug, haven't changed it yet, but it seems like this is pretty normal. thanks for the replies. 
BTW, i'm pretty impressed with the machine. we got 15 inches a week ago and i was still able to use it. it was designed only for up to 6.


----------

